# TarantulaForum.com



## Josh

We're trying to get a new T community off the ground and could use your help! Share your favorite tarantula photos and stories over at TarantulaForum.com! We're looking for newbies and experts alike, so join today!


----------



## NudistApple

I signed up! Just waiting on my confirmation email. Is it supposed to take several minutes?


----------



## Kenny

I'm in. Still gonna share my bugs here too though.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Sorry, I hate spiders


----------



## Laura

my boyfriend gave me one for valentines day! Rosey.. She was cool... still have a shed somewhere.. i prob wont join, since that was years ago.. only had the one.. my mom wasnt to happy... and I told my friend it was hairy.. and had 4 legs... HA!


----------



## jtrux

Just joined!


----------

